# Win prize from lockerz



## soyab0007 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Lockerz.com

What is Lockerz.com?

Lockerz.com a new invitation-only website (the official launch date is October 15), that allows users to gain free 

stuff just by logging in. Lockerz has been super popular within the Internet community and has been mentioned across 

the news as well. Lockerz's surge in popularity is due to the fact that users can gain points extremely easily. 

These points (or PTZ as they are referred to in Lockerz) are then traded for electronics (ie. Macbooks, iPods, 

Gaming consoles (PS3, Wii, Xbox360), Video games), Designer Handbags, snowboards, and even a private live concert.

How Exactly Does Lockerz Work?
There are 3 ways that members can gain PTZ:
1. When members sign in (Yes! You get points just for signing in!),
2. When members respond to the daily question of the day (which only takes about 5 seconds to do). 3. When members 

put out invitations for friends to join.

Can Lockerz.com be trusted

The CEO of Lockerz.com is none other than Kathy Savitt. Formerly the vice president of Amazon.ca and Chief Marketing 

Officer of American Eagle. Its main sponsor is Liberty Media, a huge US media company that has shares in Time Warner 

Inc. You may wonder, as a new member, is it really that easy to get PTZ at Lockerz.com? The answer is, YES it is! A 

new member can gain ~30 PTZ through registration, 2 PTZ for signing in, and another 2 more PTZ for answering the 

question of the day. This means that in just under 5 minutes, that new member already has 34 PTZ! Just to put the 

PTZ in perspective, one can get a brand new Ipod Case for only 40 PTZ!!! Unfortunately, the only way to become a 

member in Lockerz is to get invited.

You CanGet Prize Like Xbox360, PS3 , Macbook , ipod touch , PSP, PSP GO and many more electronics products

HERE IS THE PROOF

*i38.tinypic.com/332cp5e.jpg


Mumbai guy won

PS3 from LOCKERZ


*i36.tinypic.com/2upqy5v.jpg



*i38.tinypic.com/20070xu.jpg



if anyone invitation just pm me...
i will invite you

dont give ur yahoomail id bcoz mail goes to spam folder  according to lockerz, you can give any other mail id except yahoo 


*


----------



## soyab0007 (Feb 16, 2010)

congrats cyborg47, hot zubs, it_waaznt_me for becoming a member of lockerz


----------



## soyab0007 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats nithu for joining lockerz


----------



## Nithu (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ thanx man...


----------



## dreams (Feb 17, 2010)

Earning PTZ..ahhh...


----------



## maxmk (Feb 17, 2010)

hello everyone...
Thanks soyab0007's for sharing Lockerz invitations with TDF members....I too have some invitations left.. ppl you can PM me too.


----------



## soyab0007 (Feb 17, 2010)

if anyone has question regarding lockerz reply here


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey soyab0007 !! check your pm ! please send me invitation for lockerz !!!


----------



## sam_1710 (Feb 18, 2010)

Invite sent to *"Rituraj Singh Rawat"*.


----------



## rishitells (Feb 18, 2010)

soyab0007 said:


> if anyone has question regarding lockerz reply here



Hi, I have a question regarding prize redemption....
Currently I have 154 ptz,
I want to ask if prize redemption is like purchasing anything with money? I mean- is the prize guaranteed? 
Or is it more like a lucky draw?

And how the prize(s) are redeemed..........since there are lots of members and stock is limited


----------



## soyab0007 (Feb 18, 2010)

if u redeem for prize u will definitely get ur prize but for redemptionu u have to wait for announcement from lockerz


----------



## prakashr85 (Feb 18, 2010)

Friends I redeemed paypal cash last month and got payment here is the proof of my payment  *newtechproductsreview.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-i-made-25-by-just-spending-1-minday.html


----------



## max_demon (Feb 18, 2010)

waiting my ptz to reach 1000  will get a macbook


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 18, 2010)

well thanks for reminding me ...Even I got's Invites pm me if needed.


----------



## azzu (Feb 18, 2010)

i also have invites pm if need anyone
y iz this thread in Tech news section ?


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 18, 2010)

PM to me too !!! HAve 3 accounts on lockerz !!!! lol !

Please share your techniques to get more PTZ please !! 

Thanks again sam_1710...


----------



## soyab0007 (Feb 19, 2010)

dont know where to create a thread thats why it is in technology section


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 19, 2010)

CHA CHING !!!!!!

its at the right place !!!

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------

CHA CHING! You've earned 2 PTZ


----------



## eggman (Feb 19, 2010)

All I want is an _New iPod Touch 8GB for 325 PTZ _. SO if I keep collection 4 pts/day, then in  82 days I will have enough points.After that , if I reddem tht points, then is it 100% sure that i will get tht iPod. Plus, do i need of hv paypal stuff or not?


----------



## max_demon (Feb 19, 2010)

^ after inviting 20 friends we earn at 8 PTZ a day


----------



## eggman (Feb 19, 2010)

i did not get the 3o pts for registration!!

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

what happens if i make fake email ids and send and accept invitaions there


----------



## soyab0007 (Feb 19, 2010)

dont know about fake id, what if they trace ip address and caught u.. its risky but depends on u


----------



## maxmk (Feb 19, 2010)

hey guys... I got ZList Status... Thanks to everyone who joined me....  now looking forward to get TShirt..


----------



## Nithu (Feb 19, 2010)

i have 20 invitation... if anybody interested PM me also,,,,


----------



## gaurav816 (Feb 20, 2010)

Any body need invitation PM me!


----------



## azzu (Feb 20, 2010)

maxmk said:


> hey guys... I got ZList Status... Thanks to everyone who joined me....  now looking forward to get TShirt..



m also z-lister 
how would i recieve the T-shirt ? and when?


----------



## maxmk (Feb 20, 2010)

azzu said:


> m also z-lister
> how would i recieve the T-shirt ? and when?


hehe i m looking for the same answers....


----------



## go4saket (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok guys, I need an invitation. Please send me one...


----------



## soyab0007 (Feb 20, 2010)

go4saket pm me ur email


----------



## go4saket (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks soyab0007. I just registered but I didnt get any points on registration. After that I logged out and logged in again and still have zero points. Can you guys tell me whats wrong?

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

Anyone who needs an invitation can PM me with their email ID.


----------



## derrilrocks (Feb 23, 2010)

hi guys, if anyone needs invitation just ping me with their email ids


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 23, 2010)

Invites available here!!!!!!!!!! PM with email.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 23, 2010)

Are such referral-based sites allowed here?


----------



## eggman (Feb 24, 2010)

Must be the only website where ppl are more willing to give invitation than to receive one!


----------



## max_demon (Feb 24, 2010)

lol ya , btw i have been enrolled in Member Appericiation Redeemption , Lets Hope to Get Something Worthy this Time . have wasted 350 PTZ for enrolling .


----------



## soyab0007 (Mar 3, 2010)

Happy Tuesday! We're giving away an iPod shuffle, the
newest model, in sleek black! Find out how this iPod
could be yours in our giveaway contest. Details here.


----------



## doctergarg (Mar 3, 2010)

soyab0007 said:


> Happy Tuesday! We're giving away an iPod shuffle, the
> newest model, in sleek black! Find out how this iPod
> could be yours in our giveaway contest. Details here.


hey check ur pm and pls invite me pls i hv send u my email id.


----------



## soyab0007 (Mar 3, 2010)

invitation sent check email. &  congrats 2 all who have joined lockerz


----------



## icekid (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys. You actually get points for inviting people. So can I get some emails. I am in desperate need of getting into Z-LIST

By the Way my friend got a PS3. So even I got interest.

So if anyone's interested in Lockerz help a brother out PM me your email


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 3, 2010)

Visit *lockerzindiainvites.blogspot.com to get Lockerz invites


----------



## doctergarg (Mar 4, 2010)

hey anyone pls pm me ur Email ID so that i can get in Z list too pls hlp me pls hlp in getting Z list plsssssss and i am wondering if they will send the prize in small towns too because i m from roorkee in utranchall @soyab0007 pls tell and dont forget to pm me ur id's


----------



## soyab0007 (Mar 9, 2010)

Forget the World Cup. LOL at the X Games. It's time for
the greatest competition in the history of the universe:
March Radness! An all-out, no holds barred contest
where the prize is not some little gold medal -- but
rather the best honor of all: exclusve access to the March
Redemption.
It's between USA and international members to see who
gets the most PTZ between March 8th and March 25th.
These PTZ can come from most watched videos in PLAY,
login PTZ, most accepted invites, and most answers to th
Dailies. If US members beat out international members,
they'll have a private redemption. If members in the rest
of the world score higher, the redemption is theirs AND
we'll choose the best time for our international
members.
It's going to be a fiece competition, with great players
from around the world. Dave and Anthony will be here
to give you updates on who's pulling ahead and what's
new with the latest score. We'll post the rules tomorrow.
March Radness starts right now, so show your PTZ
power ad help your team to victory!


----------



## nitinpatel1987 (Mar 14, 2010)

If anybody want Lockerz invitation then post here!!!


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 21, 2010)

@above
Send invitation to me too. Check your Private messages.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 22, 2010)

watch more videos and get more PTZ.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Mar 26, 2010)

I Think Team International will win March Radness . 
What are you guys gonna redeem? 
I'm aiming at the skullcandy Titan earphones. 40$ stuff


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 27, 2010)

International Team WON!

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------

Post your achievements from Lockerz (Gifts)

My Achievements:

1) November - Z-List T-Shirt
2) December - 50$ Paypal
3) January - 25$ PayPal
4) February - nthn


----------



## eggman (Mar 27, 2010)

They increased the points to 4x for everything!!!


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 27, 2010)

eggman said:


> They increased the points to 4x for everything!!!


Yeah, and that sucks big time! Maximum of a 2x increase is acceptable (not for everyone!) for me. But this is insane.


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 31, 2010)

I Missed yesterdays Redemption


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 31, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> I Missed yesterdays Redemption


Yeah, me too! It was a silent job, although I wouldn't have redeemed anything.


----------



## sidbond_patna (Apr 1, 2010)

debsuvra said:


> Yeah, me too! It was a silent job, although I wouldn't have redeemed anything.



I never get anything....
tried in all redemptions.....the electronics are all out even before the server is stable...Neways can anyone tell me what time approximately takes the gift to reach here....I redeemed the aluminium journal in the Feb Appreciation Redemption...they haven't arrived yet...


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 1, 2010)

sidbond_patna said:


> I never get anything....
> tried in all redemptions.....the electronics are all out even before the server is stable...Neways can anyone tell me what time approximately takes the gift to reach here....I redeemed the aluminium journal in the Feb Appreciation Redemption...they haven't arrived yet...


They said it will take 3 to 4 weeks at  minimum. But in reality it takes some 2 or 2.5 months to arrive in India.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 2, 2010)

PM me for invitations!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the invite, debsuvra!


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 3, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Thanks for the invite, debsuvra!


Anytime


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 3, 2010)

* Get ready for the Lockerz Spring Fling!
Here's the deal:
Over the next ten days, all members who earn 200 PTZ on
the site will be able to participate in a redemption. You
can earn the 200 PTZ by watching videos, logging in,
inviting friend, or answering the Dailies — all you have
to do is earn a total of 200 PTZ between April 3 and April
13. Once you do, you'll be able to take part in our Spring
Fling redemption. We'll also be having another
redemption in April! It's just our way of clebrating the
sunshine and the fact that Lockerz love is in the air. Stay
tuned for more details!*


----------



## iPiyush (Apr 6, 2010)

if we for example order/redeem a product then will we be charged the import duty and other things and if yes, then how much?
thanks!


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 6, 2010)

^ yes, you will be charged for the import duty. But it depends on the cost of the gift. In India gifts till 5k are free, above 5k there will be import duty placed.


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey members — good news! Today's a double PTZ day.
That's PTZ x2 for watching videos or accepted invites!


----------



## CA50 (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks soyab0007. i goy registered, but no pts, anyway anyone can PM me for invites


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 7, 2010)

can u plz invite me...see my pm...thanks


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Apr 7, 2010)

Pm me for invites  . I want that Ipod touch. hehe..got 1116 ptz now.
Hey is psp 3000 hackable? coz i might try to redeem the psp rachet n clank bundle this spring fling.


----------



## iPiyush (Apr 7, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> ^ yes, you will be charged for the import duty. But it depends on the cost of the gift. In India gifts till 5k are free, above 5k there will be import duty placed.



thanks but on the fedex site for India its written that items upto 10k are free, i dont know maybe i am wrong but anyways can u guys tell me what will be the import duty, i tried googling but found no satisfactory results.
it will also be ok if u direct me to a site detailing these things.
thanks! 
and yeah if anyone wants a invite just pm me with ur email


----------



## CA50 (Apr 7, 2010)

@gopi_vbboy
welcome mate. you are registered in lockerz.

Anyone else need invitees, just PM me your email


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 7, 2010)

*
It's another day of double PTZ for watching videos and
accepted invites! Enjoy an utterly crazy brand new
episode of Auto-Tune the News, featuring a special guest
appearance by Joel Madden. Get the LOL's and get
double PTZ......
*


----------



## kalpik (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok, just joined in today.. Lets see how this goes! If anyone needs an invite, PM me with your email


----------



## CA50 (Apr 8, 2010)

^^did you  get the 30 pts for registration. i didn`t


----------



## kalpik (Apr 8, 2010)

No.. I didn't get em either!


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 8, 2010)

please send me a invitation also....can u tell me or give a list here abt by how much points we can get a prize,different prizes


----------



## kalpik (Apr 8, 2010)

^^ Give me your email via PM.. once you register, you can see entire list..


----------



## CA50 (Apr 8, 2010)

Any1 else interested can pm me their email


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 9, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Ok, just joined in today.. Lets see how this goes! If anyone needs an invite, PM me with your email


"Et tu, Kalpik?"


----------



## kalpik (Apr 9, 2010)

Lol! Like i said, lets see! Its my duty as a mod to check it out


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 9, 2010)

> Lol! Like i said, lets see! Its my duty as a mod to check it out


Yes and he forced me to join too  ! I'll be sketchy on the details but it involved a Beretta pointed at my head!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 9, 2010)

you didn't even join! :'(


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 9, 2010)

> you didn't even join! :'(


*img547.imageshack.us/img547/607/arghhhhh.jpg


----------



## kalpik (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ Not from my invite you didn't! :/


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 9, 2010)

pm me if anybody interested in joining 

and i did not got 30 ptz fr joining


----------



## als2 (Apr 9, 2010)

pm me if anybody interested in joining

and there is no more 30 ptz for joining


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 9, 2010)

wat!!!!


----------



## CA50 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't forget to make some time this weekend to rake in
your Double PTZ and be eligible for Spring Fling
redemption.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 10, 2010)

^^ What's your experience with redemption? I've heard its very difficult to redeem, stuff!


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 10, 2010)

it is not an easy to redeem stuff.
In almost 3-4 min.
All the stocks have been finished...


----------



## kalpik (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmm.. So the next redemption is coming when?


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 10, 2010)

dont know the exact date & time but it will happen after 13april....
Lockerz never tell the redemption time..


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 11, 2010)

*
Don't forget to make some time this weekend to rake in
your Double PTZ and be eligible for Spring Fling
redemption.
*


----------



## iPiyush (Apr 11, 2010)

iPiyush said:


> thanks but on the fedex site for India its written that items upto 10k are free, i dont know maybe i am wrong but anyways can u guys tell me what will be the import duty, i tried googling but found no satisfactory results.
> it will also be ok if u direct me to a site detailing these things.
> thanks!



hey anyone plz answer this query ^^


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 11, 2010)

iPiyush said:


> hey anyone plz answer this query ^^


Somebody said to me that they will just mark the package as a gift with a price less than Rs. 5k so that you won't have to worry about the customs duty. But I'm not so sure about it.


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 14, 2010)

I joined as well...
Though its bad that they discontinued giving PTZ for the invites...
Anyways if someone needs invitation, pm me....


----------



## Pathik (Apr 15, 2010)

_*cough*_ scam _*cough*_


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 15, 2010)

*
Here are the rules for the Spring Fling redemption:
1. Use of any bots, cheats or fraud will result in
immediate order and membership cancellation. No
exceptions.
2. Your browser's autofill is allowed (including
Roboform).
3. Members are allowd to redeem one (1) item in total.
4. Addresses must be entered accurately when
redeeming a prize. If your address is not entered
accurately, your prize order will be canceled.
5. There will be no exchanges, returns, cancellations or
PTZ refunds on edeemed prizes.
6. All shipping is still free. Although we label
International prizes as a "gift", you will be responsible
for incoming duties and tariffs imposed by your local
government.
7. Please allow 3-4 weeks for delivery.
8. These Rules arein addition to Lockerz Terms of Use
and PTZ Rules.
Other redemption information:
1. This redemption will happen in one (1) wave only.
2. This redemption is reserved for members who've
achieved 200 PTZ on Lockerz between April 3 - April 13th
1159 PM EDT.
3. International members -- Please note that many video
games are NTSC only. DVD's are region specific. Please
select carefully when choosing your prize.
*


----------



## iPiyush (Apr 15, 2010)

any tips on how to be alerted when the redemption starts since from what i ve read it finishes in 2-3 mins and lockerzalerts does not work in India (for me atleast since no survey page opens up)
are u guys aware of any other service? what are the tips u follow?
plz share thanks!


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Dear Lockerz member,

Congratulations!  You have successfully earned 200 PTZ and will be able to enter the April Spring Fling Redemption!

You still have time to earn even more PTZ for everything from logging in, watching videos to inviting friends.  Keep racking them up so you can get great prizes in PTZ Place.

Thanks for being one of our valued members!  It's members like you who are helping us build the best site around.  We look forward to offering you more amazing prizes, new features and even more ways to earn PTZ.

See you at the Spring Fling Redemption, which will happen later this week!  Keep an eye on the Hallway for updates and additional information.

The Lockerz Crew


Lockerz
Pittsburgh, PA, USA*


----------



## Chirag (Apr 16, 2010)

I wished I owned something like lockerz.  We are making them millionaires. Out of few million users some 100 get prizes. Imagine how much they will make through advertisers when they go public.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2010)

Spring Fling over! They changed their catalog! I couldn't find the stuff i wanted


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 16, 2010)

> Spring Fling over! They changed their catalog! I couldn't find the stuff i wanted


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH This is why I said "Good Luck Redeeming anything" earlier.


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 16, 2010)

has anyone redeem anything....


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 17, 2010)

*
Hey Spring Flingers! Congratulations on last night's
redemption. We'll be sending out your order
confirmations within the next few days.*


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 17, 2010)

Lockerz Shop Coming......

*www.lockerz.com/shop


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 18, 2010)

*
General Redemption Update: We've heard great
feedback from our members on the Spring Fling
redemption and double PTZ. We want to keep making
your Lockerz experience as good as it can be, so we'll be
giving our members two separate redemptions this
month. Oe will be for members in US and Canada; the
other for international members. We hope this will
allow all our members to redeem at the hour and time
that is best for them. In order to give you more PTZ and
more power when you redeem, we'll be bringing back
ouble PTZ tomorrow!!!!!!!
*

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

*-Why is it becoming easier to redeem?
The facts are:
JUST FOR THE MARCH REDEMPTION:
-Lockerz raised prizes 4X, many people gave up because
they don't have enough points.
-US was out, cutted the "redeemers" in half.
-They didn't announce time, lots of people don't still
know the redemption was already.
-There was much more prizes than before, even though
the most wanted was out about the same time as ever,
you still got a bigger chance to redeem something.
THEN, IN EVERY FUTURE REDEMPTION:
-It's going to be easier, because a lot of people use their
PTZ in earlier redemptions, so they don't have enough
PTZ. Also, when they get the prize they want, most of
them quits.
-Very many people quits also as they think Lockerz is scam
because they can't manage to redeem anything or they
think it is too good to be true.
BUT IN THE OPPOSITE, IT CAN ALSO GET HARDER! WHY?
-People are massive inviting others to join Lockerz, so
they can get more PTZ and Z-List status. But they don't
realize the fact, that when they do so, they will get more
competition. Althought about 1 of every 10-20 invited (my
guess, you got the point ) will stay in Lockerz longer and
even try to get something, the size is getting bigger and
bigger.
Just some of my thinking, you can (try to) correct me if I
am wrong......*


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 18, 2010)

^ good point. but buddy pls write in normal text.

from now its easy to get something or the other from Lockerz cuz most of the people have redeemed sumthing last redemption so they dont have enough points. The reason for their redeeming was its a year that Lockerz has launched. and as per their rules u start loosing your PTZ and Z-list status after 1 year so with the fear of loosing their PTZ people have started reedeming what ever they get and becaus of that there is still more chance to the people to get sum thing as they dont have many points.

Lockerz is also launching its shop within the couple of months and 24/7 redemption too. But we cannot expect great prizes from the 24/7 redemption cuz there are only selected prizes.


----------



## Chirag (Apr 18, 2010)

ah, I need 4 people for z-list. anybody needs invite?


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 18, 2010)

^go to www.omegle.com

and convince people to join Lockerz.

I got my 15 people for my Z-List from there.


----------



## Chirag (Apr 19, 2010)

^^
on the list since morning. watching videos. sigh! wish there was some loophole.


----------



## tusharrastogi (Apr 19, 2010)

can someone send me the invite please ?


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 19, 2010)

*
It's a day of good news at Lockerz. We're giving you
double PTZ again today for watching videos and inviting
friends. And today, we're also going to announce a new
feature of our site that we're sure you're going to love --
so stay tuned!*


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 20, 2010)

*
Starting next month, we'll introduce the beta launch of
SHOP, a place where you can buy the best new brands,
everything from electronics to apparel to games and
sports gear. It's not just any shop -- when you buy on
Lockerz, you can use your PTZ to get lwer prices and
you'll earn PTZ every time you buy. Stay tuned for more
info on how to shop like you never have before!*


----------



## CA50 (Apr 21, 2010)

bad luck with me, i not yet registered in Z-list. so please anyone want invitation just PM me


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 26, 2010)

There's no better day than today to get on the Z-List. It's
simple -- all it takes is 20 accepted invites for you to
become Z, and considering how popular you are, that
should be easy. (Plus, you'll get double PTZ just for
sending invites.) Trust us, we'reabout to introduce some
new perks for Z-Listers only which you will definitely not
want to miss out on - so get Z today!


----------



## surinder (Apr 27, 2010)

*Seeking help on Lockerz*

Hello guys I'm looking forward for having suggestions to choose between Apple ipad,Apple ipod toch 64 GB,Xbox 360 or PS3 250GB I hold required PTZ over 3600 for redeeming one out of them but I don't require either of them for myself n I'll sell it of what ever I got so please suggest what is hottest and most valuable N most easy to sell among them so I can squeeze most bucks to selling it of. 

One more thing although I'm asking bit to much but if anybody finds the redemption time n date for India please let me know n if somebody hit the site while redemption is happening please please call me on 9814541850 no matter it is mid-night or what. As I lost all the redemption schedules up till now I'm so desperate to hit bull's eye this time around.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Seeking help on Lockerz*

First of all with 400+ posts you should know better than replicating the same thread in more than one section. On the contrary I've also seen people do strange stuff when they tend to get desperate. You shouldn't be posting your mobile phone number on a Public Internet Page anyway but as I said earlier you have been here quite long enough to know what's right and wrong. 

Do not recreate the same thread over again.


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Seeking help on Lockerz*

there is already a lockerz thread..
Post in that thread..


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually that seems like a better idea. Posts moved to the Original Lockerz thread.


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Seeking help on Lockerz*



surinder said:


> Hello guys I'm looking forward for having suggestions to choose between Apple ipad,Apple ipod toch 64 GB,Xbox 360 or PS3 250GB I hold required PTZ over 3600 for redeeming one out of them but I don't require either of them for myself n I'll sell it of what ever I got so please suggest what is hottest and most valuable N most easy to sell among them so I can squeeze most bucks to selling it of.
> 
> One more thing although I'm asking bit to much but if anybody finds the redemption time n date for India please let me know n if somebody hit the site while redemption is happening please please call me on 9814541850 no matter it is mid-night or what. As I lost all the redemption schedules up till now I'm so desperate to hit bull's eye this time around.



it depends upon the stock ..
Based on the 3 months redemption experience all the electronics have been fresh out in the first min of redemption so it will not be easy for u to redeem...


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 27, 2010)

*
As we've been hinting, SHOP is coming soon — very
soon! We're very excited to introduce you to a whole new
way of shopping online, available only to our Lockerz
membership.
During our pre-launch tests, we've learned a lot from
our members. ockerz becomes a better community with
every email or text you send us. We love hearing what
you like and don't like, and finding out what you want to
see on the site. So as we begin SHOP, our plan is to
conduct a short test before we start on a larger scae for
more of our general membership. Just as PLAY
launched in beta, we will do the same thing with SHOP,
continuing to test, tweak and work out the bugs before
we expand it.
As part of this testing phase, here's how it will go:
Z-List only. or the first few weeks of SHOP, we want to
invite Z-List members to preview the site. Z-Listers are
some of our most active and engaged members, and we
want to thank them by letting them be the first testers.
Only Z-Listers will be able to view SHOP.
U.S. In the very beginning, all Z-Listers will be able to
browse SHOP, but only U.S. members will be able to
make purchases. We are doing this because we're still
working out customs issues, it's important to us to
find ways to minimize the taxes and feesfor our non-
U.S. members getting a package with a huge bill
attached is NOT the kind of experience we want to
provide to our members!
Redemptions. Since the initial testing period will be U.S.
and Z-List only, we will continue redemptions out of
fainess to our other members.
Throughout this week we'll be letting you know more
about SHOP, including some of the amazing brands and
exclusive items, and how you can use and earn PTZ
when you buy*


----------



## surinder (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Seeking help on Lockerz*



FilledVoid said:


> First of all with 400+ posts you should know better than replicating the same thread in more than one section. On the contrary I've also seen people do strange stuff when they tend to get desperate. You shouldn't be posting your mobile phone number on a Public Internet Page anyway but as I said earlier you have been here quite long enough to know what's right and wrong.
> 
> Do not recreate the same thread over again.


First of all sorry for breaking the rules but then again doing so I just wanna have opinion from more members n I didn't knew that there was allready a thread ruining for that topic.

And you done a better job in my favor typical moderator response providing no help on the issue n making a member feel that he just activated the atomic bomb's trigger.

OK then you may use MOD oh sorry GOD POWER n BAN me out of this world.

But dude mind that there are better n more cooperative forums and people around.


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 29, 2010)

SHOP News: SHOP will be available 24/7 to members, who
can use their PTZ to reduce Lockerz prices from as little
as 1% to as much as 100% off the original retail prices.
And it gets better. Members can also EARN up to
hundreds of PTZ each time they buy ites from Lockerz


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2010)

> First of all sorry for breaking the rules but then again doing so I just wanna have opinion from more members n I didn't knew that there was allready a thread ruining for that topic.


Sigh, Although I doubt I need to justify anything I did, I'm going to take my time and try to focus on a happy place and try to reply. You made two threads both at the time. 
27-04-2010, 09:00 AM in the Hardware Section  
27-04-2010, 09:03 AM in the QnA Section 

Whether you knew about this thread or not you created two same threads for the same thing. Why don't we all start creating threads for the same thing in _every_ section? 



> And you done a better job in my favor typical moderator response providing no help on the issue n making a member feel that he just activated the atomic bomb's trigger.


What exactly is the issue? All I did was delete the unnecessary post, move the rest to here and warn you not to go recreating the same. Further, I took the time to advise you not to post your phone number on an open forum but hey that's your own call.  If you feel like you activated a Nuke then that's your problem. As for providing help, I don't even go to Lockerz because deep inside I'm pretty sure that the chances of getting anything redeemed are pretty much the same odds of getting hit by lightning twice. 


> OK then you may use MOD oh sorry GOD POWER n BAN me out of this world.


Seriously, if I wanted to ban you ,then you would have already been warned / banned etc. If you have a problem with my action take it up with me in a PM or send one to the Mods / Admins. 



> But dude mind that there are better n more cooperative forums and people around.


Yes and they happen to have Mods who enforce the same rules just like I did or even more harsher.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Seeking help on Lockerz*



surinder said:


> First of all sorry for breaking the rules but then again doing so *I just wanna have opinion from more members* n I didn't knew that there was allready a thread ruining for that topic.


That does not justify creating multiple threads.


surinder said:


> And you done a better job in my favor typical moderator response providing no help on the issue n making a member feel that he just activated the atomic bomb's trigger.
> 
> OK then you may use MOD oh sorry GOD POWER n BAN me out of this world.


Done. Banned for a week.


surinder said:


> But dude mind that there are better n more cooperative forums and people around.


Yes, and no one has put a gun to your head and tied you to this forum.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 30, 2010)

Hmm.. April redemption went live for sometime last night, but then got delayed due to technical errors.. I saw it in the morning, and thought i missed! But there is still hope


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 30, 2010)

Sometimes i feel if Lockerz is fake, and those who got prizes might be employees from lockerz itself. Maybe because there is no such thing as redemption , it only displays "MORE SOON" . I got many PTZ but there is no way to redeem. They just say redemption is over n all...Is there a real redemption in first place? I doubt that. Secondly as far as I know, referral  based sites were not allowed here few months ago...
Friends let me know if any one of you gets a prize from lockerz..

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------

Is there a real redemption in first place? I doubt that. Secondly as far as I know, referral  based sites were not allowed here few months ago...


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 30, 2010)

The Conqueror said:


> Sometimes i feel if Lockerz is fake, and those who got prizes might be employees from lockerz itself. Maybe because there is no such thing as redemption , it only displays "MORE SOON" . I got many PTZ but there is no way to redeem. They just say redemption is over n all...Is there a real redemption in first place? I doubt that. Secondly as far as I know, referral  based sites were not allowed here few months ago...
> Friends let me know if any one of you gets a prize from lockerz..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------
> ...


Well, I think it was discussed before about the legitimacy of Lockerz here. Frankly speaking, when you're doing anything on the web, you're on your own. So it's up to you to believe it or not.


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 30, 2010)

Redemption update: Congratulations to all our US/
Canada members who redeemed prizes yesterday.
International members, you're up next!


----------



## VarDOS (May 1, 2010)

Redemption for International is Over!, was a crap redemption like November.


----------



## iPiyush (May 5, 2010)

hey do z-list people get double points for watching videos when lockerz holds a double points day?
that is for example i am on zlist and as today is a double points day i watched a video but got only 4 points instead of 8?
is it normal?
i would also like to know what action lockerz would take in this situation:
i am in the zlist and the last 4-5 people who signed up were from Omegle. the last 2 people who signed up were same, (i did not sign up on fake accounts) he signed up from differnet emails and entered fake addresses.
i am worried if lockerz finds out they will delete my account and so i sent them mails regarding this but they have replied
what do u think they will do?
thanks for reading


----------



## VarDOS (May 5, 2010)

BTW today is not a double PTZ day. Its on Thursday = Thursday Night in India

Lockerz never directly delete your account. If you have really made fake account from one IP address then just confess. And if they have wrote fake address then its not your fault. And if they come to know about it, they will reduce your PTZ and if u redeem prize then it will get cancelled and you will loose your PTZ that's all.....they never delete account.


----------



## tusharrastogi (May 10, 2010)

its nothing like that you cannot make different accounts with one IP like i have made my family members signed up on lockers with my one pc like my sister, my brothers, my cousin sister, my mother, my father, my grandfather etc. but each time the mobile number is different and date of birth is different. so i don't think they are mad to reduce the points and cancle the gifts. its fair enough to make many accounts with one IP but obviously no fake accounts bcos fake accounts can't be thr as you need different mobile number everytime.


----------



## soyab0007 (May 17, 2010)

does anyone experiencing problem of login from mobile...


----------



## techpro_bunty (May 27, 2010)

Hmm.. luks real. Please send me an invitation. My id is quafflequest@gmail.com


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 27, 2010)

techpro_bunty said:


> Hmm.. luks real. Please send me an invitation. My id is quafflequest@gmail.com



sent you one


----------



## VarDOS (May 27, 2010)

soyab0007 said:


> does anyone experiencing problem of login from mobile...


I got problem while logging from Computer.

after clicking sign-in the page redirected to 

*ptzplace.lockerz.com/red.php#


----------



## techpro_bunty (May 27, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> sent you one



Thanks amigo

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------

Now i got invites. Who wants one?


----------



## soyab0007 (May 30, 2010)

*As a thank you to all of our members who've shopped in
May, we're giving away prizes from brands like Juicy
Couture, Apple, Flip, Juicy Couture, VIP Concert T's,
Dylan's Candy Bar, Baggu, House of Harlow and Jules
Smith jewelry, as well as thousands of DVDmovies and
more in our special redemption!*


----------



## soyab0007 (Jun 5, 2010)

Get ready for the June General Redemption! All you have
to do is earn 50 PTZ between June 1 and June 19th 11.59
PM EDT. Those PTZ can come from anything you do on
the site, including watching videos, answering Dailies,
and logging in. So, just keep doing wat you love on
Lockerz.com and you'll be ready to redeem!


----------



## soyab0007 (Jun 9, 2010)

New members! There are so many ways to earn PTZ:
watch videos in PLAY, SHOP for your favorite brands,
CONNECT with your friends. Ean even more PTZ by
getting on the Z-List -- just get 20 friends to join and
you'll enjoy double PTZ and exclusive perks!


----------



## soyab0007 (Jun 10, 2010)

lockerz have updated redeem section..
Check the cool laptops of dell, hp & many more


----------



## soyab0007 (Jun 11, 2010)

Kick off! World Cup, summer and TRIPLE PTZ. What could be better?  Connect with all your friends, and have them join you on Lockerz. You'll  earn x3 PTZ for every accepted invited. PTZ. PTZ.PTZ!


----------



## soyab0007 (Jun 14, 2010)

*It's raining outside Lockerz headquarters so we've decided to make it rain PTZ. That means you get triple PTZ for watching videos — and we've added a ton of new ones! You also get PTZ x3 for accepted invites. And tune in tomorrow to find out how you can get 100 PTZ!*

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------

Today is the day! Stay tuned, and watch this space, to find out how you can win 100 PTZ just for being your awesome self (and member of Lockerz).

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

For the first time, we're giving away 100 PTZ to 100 members. Yup. We'll give 100 PTZ to the first 100 members who contact us at bonus@lockerz.com!


----------



## jayantr7 (Jul 9, 2010)

anybody interested?then PM me..

...Lockerz should make the PTZ for redeeming paypal money less.$1000 is for 4500ptz....macbook pro is for 1000-2000 ptz which costs $2000+...


----------



## jayantr7 (Jul 10, 2010)

i m telling many of my friends to join but only 1 in 5 joins....17 more people needed to go to Z-LIST......  now i have 154 PTZ......  how much ptz can we earn 1 one day[in z-list]??including that i'll watch at least 2 videos in 1 day...


----------



## tusharrastogi (Jul 12, 2010)

i think its useless i have got 2000+ points in lockerz but not prizes are available for indians they are open only for US ppl...


----------



## soyab0007 (Aug 9, 2010)

did anyone redeem in last redemption


----------



## prakhar18 (Aug 10, 2010)

if anyone wants invites to lockerz.com , he/she can PM for it.


----------



## tusharrastogi (Aug 16, 2010)

complete waste of time .....they shud have international shopping center seperately....i was hoping to buy ps3 but now its not featured thr in redeem section...its a real waste to time, energy and ur bandwidthl. lockerz sucks


----------



## kevinryon (Aug 31, 2010)

Really a nice information.Thanks for sharing the information.


Personalised Christening Gifts
Personalised Birthday Gifts


----------



## soyab0007 (Oct 16, 2010)

General redemption live


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 17, 2010)

not interested in redemption's now. Will wait till the 24/7 redemption starts.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 25, 2010)

How many of you guys have actually got prizes from lockerz? But anyways if someone has invites then leave a visitor massage.


----------

